# 04 Maxima ignition system



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I have a cracked ignition coil connector. I'd like to get just the connector but i think I'll have to buy the entire wiring harness. Problem is I'm not sure if it is actually called an ignition wiring harness.


----------



## sjl1614 (Apr 2, 2011)

If it's on Bank 1, is has a small harness just for the coils. You might get that just for the connectors.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Unfortunately it's bank 3. I found a salvage yard that can order just the one connector for $150 i just have to drive about 1.5 hrs to get there just to pay for it (cash) then gott back tl pick it up. Before I do that I'm going to change the camshaft sensor to see if that helps.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, I was wrong. If I'm not mistaken it is bank 1. It's the connector for cylinder 3.


----------

